# What other forums do you visit?



## Penmonkey (Dec 6, 2006)

I thought it would be fun to see what other (woodworking) forums we go to besides this one.


----------



## huntersilver (Dec 6, 2006)

I go to Woodnet, that is a very good woodworking forum.


----------



## wudnhed (Dec 6, 2006)

None, I like this one too much. If I get on the puter any more I won't have time to turn my pens.[]


----------



## cozee (Dec 6, 2006)

The Pen Shop!!!


----------



## jeffj13 (Dec 6, 2006)

I also spend time at woodnet under the same screen name.

jeff


----------



## beamer (Dec 6, 2006)

woodworking.com - marc's an incredible host!


----------



## bnoles (Dec 6, 2006)

Saw Mill Creek, Woodnet and Router Fourms.com, but lately finding myself there much less and here much more []


----------



## Penmonkey (Dec 6, 2006)

I go to Family Woodworking, Woodworking Friends and my favorite, the pen shop.


----------



## TBone (Dec 6, 2006)

The Pen Shop, Shopnotes.com (Woodnet) NC Woodworker occasionally, Saw Mill Creek once in a while.  More time here than the rest


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 6, 2006)

IAP
The Pen Shop
Pen Makers Guild
Wood Turneres Resource
Woodturning online.

I look at the last two, log onto IAP, The Pen shop and occasionally the Pen makers guild.. but usually only staw a few minutes and go back to IAP


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 6, 2006)

Ebay   []  Does that count ? []

This is the place, I don't really have the time to go elsewhere,
You know, have to work two jobs. []


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 6, 2006)

Yahoo penturners
The Pen Shop
Pen Makers Guild
Woodwork Forums


----------



## Monty (Dec 6, 2006)

Woodworking.com and The Pen Shop


----------



## jaywood1207 (Dec 6, 2006)

WWF and TPS.


----------



## Russb (Dec 6, 2006)

WOW
Woodnet
Woodcentral
AAW

and about 156 others.


----------



## boadywoods (Dec 7, 2006)

AAW
Woodnet
woodcentral
yahoo
yahoo pmg
sawmill creek
IAP

Better question to ask is how many you have been banned from. I am still a member at them all, what about everyone else?


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boadywoods_
> <br />
> Better question to ask is how many you have been banned from. I am still a member at them all, what about everyone else?


What makes your question better?  Or do you just enjoy hijacking Travis's thread?  Of course, those of us who watch know that you are nothing more than a "plant" who is trying his darnedest to bait a few folks.

Taking this thread back on subject, this and the PMG are the only forums I participate on.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 7, 2006)

> I thought it would be fun to see what other (woodworking) forums we go to besides



I don't consider this a <b>woodworking forum</b>.
Yes many use woodworking tools to make pens I being one of them.
I also believe there are a lot of pen turners who have "turned" to penturning because it is not necessary to be a "woodworker" to make pens.I am sure DC will attest to that by his own admission.
I currently visit ALL the sites previously mentioned
 <b>EXCEPT</b>(I don't have time to visit them all so I go to the ones with the best content for my interests).
Saw Mill Creek
Router Forums.com
Family Woodworking
Woodworking Friends
Shopnotes.com 
Wood Turneres Resource
Yahoo penturners
The AAW site
the pen shop.

(I might add I have been banned from Woodnet.There are some here that know the circumstances.I was asked by a moderator there if I would like to be reinstated but I chose not to.I asked to be removed from the TPS site, it was my request.I have been given a time out on this site and had a self imposed Hiatus though I have been warned many times regarding my posts.A record I am not proud of but it is a record I will stand by.My history is who I am, good or bad, take it or leave it.I let my work stand for itself.I do take pride in my work.)
I do not hide behind a hot mail  e-mail address,more people call me and know me by the name "Eagle" than know the name I was christened with.The U.S. Post Office has sent me letters addressed 
Eagle 
Mallory Square
Key West Fla.
I speak with members on the phone on a regular basis.
I post work in my album for any to see.
I have no agenda.
Penmonkey I apologize if I hijacked your thread


----------



## gerryr (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boadywoods_
> <br />AAW
> Woodnet
> woodcentral
> ...



So, you're a member of the Pen Makers Guild?

This is my main site, second is the PMG.  I plan to start visiting the AAW forum after I get some more time.


----------



## Dario (Dec 7, 2006)

Here is what I visit (turning related) sorted by frequency of visit []

IAP
Woodnet
Sawmill Creek
AAW
Woodworking


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 7, 2006)

Here
The Pen Shop
Family Woodworking (a new and very good forum)
http://familywoodworking.org/public_html/forums/index.php


----------



## woodwish (Dec 7, 2006)

As my woodturning has gone from a lot of pens to more and more other turnings I find myself checking in on the AAW forum much more often.  This forum is far busier but I find less of to interest me persoanlly than I do the AAW forum.  I've tried others but I like the usually friendly tones on here and AAW, rarely any flamers on either.


----------



## DaveO (Dec 7, 2006)

For me mainly NCwoodworker, as I am a moderator there, then Woodnet, and now here as I have just started an intrest (slight addiction) in pen turning.
Dave[]


----------



## Scott (Dec 7, 2006)

Lets see, the ones I visit every day are:

IAP
Pen Maker's Guild
Wood Central
The Pen Shop

I don't actually "visit" the Yahoo Penturners much anymore, but I do receive their digest by E-Mail, so I kind of keep up on them.

I also visit the AAW site, and the WOW website, but only when I have time, which isn't often.

It isn't woodworking, but it is related to pens - I visit the Fountain Pen Network every day.

Scott.


----------



## mewell (Dec 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> <br /> &lt;SNIP&gt;
> I don't actually "visit" the Yahoo Penturners much anymore, but I do receive their digest by E-Mail, so I kind of keep up on them.
> &lt;SNIP&gt;
> Scott.



I'm with Scott - Get the digest of that and the stopper group, as well as the arts-n-craftsbiz group. I also visit TPS on occasion.

Mark


----------



## dfurlano (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm with eagle on this one, this isn't a real woodworking forum and it really isn't a pen making forum.. it's more of a pen kit turning forum.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dfurlano_
> <br />I'm with eagle on this one, this isn't a real woodworking forum and it really isn't a pen making forum.. it's more of a pen kit turning forum.


Whoa,Please revise your statement.
You infer something I did not say.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Dec 18, 2006)

While this forum is not totally dedicated to woodworking, it IS partially about woodworking.  By defination,if you create a pen using wood you are woodworking.

woodÂ·workÂ·ing     
â€“noun 1. the act or art of working wood.  
â€“adjective 2. pertaining to or used for shaping wood: woodworking tools.  

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/woodworking


----------



## dfurlano (Dec 18, 2006)

Eagle your first two lines?

Not all pens are wood.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dfurlano_
> <br />Eagle your first two lines?
> 
> Not all pens are wood.


First off the thread asked what other <b>woodworking</b> sites we visit.
This is not a woodworking site. Period.
As the name implies it is a PENTURNING site.
You said you were in a agreement with me.
I did not say this was a pen kit making site.



> I'm with eagle on this one, this isn't a real woodworking forum and it really isn't a pen making forum.. <b>it's more of a pen kit turning forum.</b>


Just poor sentence structure on your part.
We are  in agreement this is not a woodworking site.
That is the only thing we agreed on in regards to this thread.


----------



## keithz (Dec 18, 2006)

Woodcentral
Sawmill Creek
AAW

keithz


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 18, 2006)

Hmmmm


IAP (10%)
WoodCentral (moderator) (50%)
Canadian Woodworking (15%)
Lamortaise (French Canadian Wood Forum)(&lt;15%)
AAW (&lt;3%)
World Of Woodturners (WOW) (&lt;5%)
Sawmill Creek (&lt;1%)

[]


----------



## bob393 (Dec 18, 2006)

The Pen Shop, The Fountain Pen Network, Pen Makers Guild to name a 
few. But most of my time is here.


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 18, 2006)

Well, I used to do the wood trader's forum, until it folded.  I get the feed from yahoo penturners and I get the feed from the stopper forum, with Ed Davidson presiding.  I used to go to other forums, but some had the most rude people and others just lost my interest.
Rob


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



For IAP members who may not be familiar with it, you can "visit" the PMG forum without being a member; but it is a "read only" visit.  You may not post unless you are a member  .


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 19, 2006)

IAP, penshop, Woodnet, AAW & FWW online occassionally, and lumberjocks.com.


----------



## gerryr (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


The key words in his post were "I am still a member at them all."  Turns out to be quite incorrect.


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 19, 2006)

Good eye, Gerrry.[^]

I missed that[B)]


----------



## papadan (Dec 19, 2006)

I do all types of woodworking, as can be seen at my web site. I just joined this forum, spend most of my time at the Tool Info forums, http://www.freeyabb.com/phpbb/index.php?mforum=wwwtoolinfoforu where I am one of the administrators. I told Woodnet and sawmill Creek where to stick thier sites. LOL


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 20, 2006)

IAP (50%)
Yahoo (25%)
WOW (25%)


----------

